# Just posting cuz its cool..beautiful..sweet...so dope..etc



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Current project...nothing fancy...simple color app..(BM Regal matte..made the color on-site for approval)

It's the amazing craft-personship...different than carpentry, which is seen more often, and wanted to share. It's a custom design, so molds were made...up close, I wanna cut a piece off because it echoes butter...or white chocolate..hehe

If you look close, the overall piece was designed and casted in quadrants so there's 20 quadrants. I would say it was casted in a two part hard foam. Made by JP Weaver out of Glendale, CA. They call the casting product petitson.

Chose to brush with an oval brush from orange big box..and it's performed well (Zibra)

Doing the install as well....122 inches when done...two of them, installed vertically. 136" per layout was shipped, so had to cut.
For me, its so beautiful/custom, I can't throw out the parts I had to cut yet...lol











Happy Weekend


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

Why wouldn't you spray this?


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Crazy4paint said:


> Why wouldn't you spray this?


There were a number of factors that came into my decision but to keep this short, i would say brushing solved issues of working with client's perception of "spraying" alongwith where the spraying would have been executed.

Another non-painting factor was liability. These pieces were custom made and pricey and took months to get. I chose not to take them off-site.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty interesting item. Where was is being installed?


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

That is a beautiful piece. My wife has installed decorative grilles similar to this for clients. I just remember they are not cheap.
Tableaux Grilles


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

RH said:


> Pretty interesting item. Where was is being installed?


There are 2 of them...flanking a 20' fireplace and above freestanding cabinetry.


----------

